

AWS Now Five Times The Size Of Other Cloud Vendors Combined - leef
http://readwrite.com/2013/08/21/gartner-aws-now-5-times-the-size-of-other-cloud-vendors-combined

======
leef
I would attribute the efficiency to Amazon's frugal e-commerce culture
translated into the cloud services industry.

